# Newbie Visitor Visa Guidance Pak



## screet1211 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi 
Apologies if this is in the wrong section. Newbie here. Hoping to contribute here as much as I can and also get some guidance.

Would appreciate if I could get some guidance on this. So, I’m a British National, born and bred in England. I came to Pak in August and got married here. I decided to prolong my stay in Pak, and am now currently employed here in Pak in a private company for the past month.

My question is I plan on going back to the UK to visit my family in May for a month or so and I want to take my wife as well on a visit visa who is a Pakistani national. We both plan on returning after a month as I work in Pak now. 

What would be the procedure in applying for a visit visa for her? What docs would I need to show and what do I need to prove? I have a house in my name in the UK in terms of accommodation.

Thanks


----------

